# Water treadmill/pool or similar



## rcmum21 (11 March 2015)

Are there any water treadmils or pools close to surrey/west or east sussex?  Thanks


----------



## dornrose (12 March 2015)

I *think* Westland stud has one, they're in Charlwood.


----------



## Ella19 (12 March 2015)

Equine aqua training billingshurst.


----------



## Little_Grey_Pony (27 March 2015)

May be too far but Priory Farm in Langley have a water treadmill


----------



## Shay (28 March 2015)

LMEQ have a water treadmill -but I don't know if it is only for livery use?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 March 2015)

rcmum21 said:



			Are there any water treadmils or pools close to surrey/west or east sussex?  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Here check this list out

http://www.britishhorseracing.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/List-of-Equine-Pools-2014.pdf

http://www.natural-animal-health.co.uk/therapists/bed-buk-berk-ox-glouc.php

http://www.natural-animal-health.co.uk/therapists/sussex-surrey-hants.php


----------

